# Longboat Key to Disney World?



## ati2d (May 29, 2006)

How long do you think it would take to get from Longboat Key to Disney World?
There will be 4 adults going.  If we only have one day there, should we go to Disney World or Epcot Center?
Thanks.


----------



## Carl D (May 29, 2006)

ati2d said:
			
		

> How long do you think it would take to get from Longboat Key to Disney World?
> There will be 4 adults going.  If we only have one day there, should we go to Disney World or Epcot Center?
> Thanks.


Not sure how long the drive is, but something inside me compels me to clear up your second question--> Epcot (no Center any longer) is one of the parks IN Walt Disney World.

That said, your question was probably "should we visit Epcot, or Magic Kingdom?" (another park IN WDW).

You will get a variety of opinions on that, but I personally would visit both. WDW is a huge place, 48 square miles, and needs more than a day to get the flavor of it.

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Debbie0329 (May 29, 2006)

If you could do it I would spend 2-3 days at Disney - there is a tremendous amount to see!  If you can only do one day I would choose Epcot - this is geared more to adults, in my opinion, than the Magic Kingdom.  Another option is Animal Kingdom (also in Disneyworld).

You may want to try going to a maping program online and just giving Orlando as a destination - that should give you a good idea as to how long it will take to get there...

Deb


----------



## SherryS (May 29, 2006)

A lot depends on the traffic when you travel!  Having said that,  it took us about 2 hours when we drove last Feb.  Saturday, mid-day was a little quicker than our weekday morning depature.


----------



## ati2d (May 29, 2006)

Thank you!
I LOVE Disneyland in Anaheim. I've lived in S.Calif my whole life, so.....yes...I've been going to Disneyland for 50 yrs.
Looks like we're going to have to make it more than a one day trip to Disney World!
Thanks again.


----------



## Carl D (May 29, 2006)

ati2d said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> I LOVE Disneyland in Anaheim. I've lived in S.Calif my whole life, so.....yes...I've been going to Disneyland for 50 yrs.
> Looks like we're going to have to make it more than a one day trip to Disney World!
> Thanks again.


I think that may simplify things for you. Although very similar, Disneyland has a few differences from Magic Kingdom. Most people that have been to both give Disneyland a slight edge.

Would you have more fun comparing the two similar parks, or would you rather have an entirely new experience?
As mentioned, there is also Animal Kingdom and Disney/MGM Studios.

My favorite thing to do is just explore the 20 on site hotel resorts. You can make a fun day just visiting the Polynesian Resort, Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge, the Grand Floridian Resort, and the Yacht Club.
Visiting these resorts really is a vacation in itself.


----------



## rfb813 (May 29, 2006)

In answer to your questions.

1. As noted in an earlier response the time from Longboat Key to Disney is about two (2) hours.

2. Since you are from Southern California and you have 4 adults I would go to Epcot. 

Ron


----------



## JLB (May 30, 2006)

From Bonita Springs to 192 we did it in 3 hours and 15 minutes, with one McDonald's break, no traffic jams and only a couple of construction slowdowns.  We just drove to keep up with the flow of Florida traffic, 100, 110, whatever they were going.   

knock about an hour and 15 minutes off of that time and then add how long it takes to get from Longboat Key to I-75, not exactly an expressway drive.

Mapquest says:

Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 11 minutes     Total Est. Distance: 116.14 miles


----------



## Jollyhols (May 30, 2006)

It took us about 2 - 2/12 hours to get to the Lido Beach / St Armand's Circle area from Orlando last year.  That was on a Saturday morning in early November so not sure about weekdays or other times of the year.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 31, 2006)

Give yourself about 2 1/2 hours. I would also go to Epcot.


----------



## ati2d (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you for all of your knowledge/experiences!
I think we'll probably do "Epcot" and/or Animal Kingdom. 
How fun!


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 2, 2006)

I go to Longboat Bay almost every year and I have Westgate in Orlando.  It is at least 2 hours.  Sometimes it can be 1+ hours  just to get out of Kissimee.  If you can stretch your vacation a day or two, I would find a place in Orlando for 2 or 3 days and then spend the  week in Longboat Key.  There are many things to do in Longboat Key/Sarasota/Bradenton area and you could even go up to Clearwater/Tampa. Siesta Key, Anna Maria Island, for other suggestions check out the reviews on Longboat Bay Club and other resorts.  

If you cant stretch your vacation and you only  have one day and being that you have already been to Disneyland, my vote would be definetly for Epcot.  

No matter which way you choose, you wont do everything and you will just have to return.  Which is a good thing.


----------

